# Around the NBA



## Tersk

Well, the NBA season started tonight - and boy am I glad.

Miami stunk it up, losing by *42 points *to the Chicago Bulls. Boxscore
Wade only shot 6 FT's, wow.
Im watching Thabo this season..10 minutes: 11 points (100% shooting), 2 rebounds, 2 steals

Los Angeles Lakers 114
Phoenix Suns 106
Boxscore
Amare Stoudemire only played 11 minutes
Barbosa 30 points, wow
Kobe didnt play and Andrew Bynum had 18/9/5

Sticky this ed or bray? Talk about the goings of the NBA season, non Mavericks related


----------



## xray

Wow, Odom had 34 pts, 13 reb, and 6 assists...Phoenix jacked up 30 3-pt attempts, but at times their interior game just suffers too much when they do that (29 rebounds total).

I like Chicago. :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune

I flipped on TNT to catch the Miami/Chicago game and just about threw up in my mouth a dozen times while they were airing the pre-game trophy presentations. Seriously, I had to change the channel, it was making me nautious. I very much enjoyed watching Miami get run off their court on a night they wanted to be celebrating. I figured Chi would win, but 47 points? WOW.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Wow, Odom had 34 pts, 13 reb, and 6 assists...Phoenix jacked up 30 3-pt attempts, but at times their interior game just suffers too much when they do that (29 rebounds total).
> 
> I like Chicago. :angel:


The new ball is suppose to be less bouncy (I haven't played with it, but I heard it from the commentators), so there will be far less "long rebounds." That will definitely hurt PHX game where they are the experts at getting these rebounds because they "at the right place at the right time."

Lakers "sort of" figured out PHX game from the 7-game playoffs last year, so I expected a tight game between these two, but LAL pulling a win WITHOUT Kobe was quite impressive.

The 2 LA teams this year are going to give plenty of trouble to the rest of the Western Conference....


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> I flipped on TNT to catch the Miami/Chicago game and just about threw up in my mouth a dozen times while they were airing the pre-game trophy presentations. Seriously, I had to change the channel, it was making me nautious. I very much enjoyed watching Miami get run off their court on a night they wanted to be celebrating. I figured Chi would win, but 47 points? WOW.


Dallas is hanging the Western Conference banner tomorrow night.... it better not turn out anything like MIA on the court....

Yeah, I expected CHI to win, but not by 47 points!


----------



## Ninjatune

Thought we were hositing the banner up prior to the GS game.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> Thought we were hositing the banner up prior to the GS game.


I thought that as well, a chance to rub it in Nellie's face a bit. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Thought we were hositing the banner up prior to the GS game.


On ESPN radio, they were running "Texas 2-step" spot highlighting tomorrow night's game. In the spot they mentioned hanging of the banner.

I am not 100% sure. I'll dig around.


----------



## Ninjatune

Anyone notice how they lit the Staples Center for last nights game? It might have been more visible via HD, but it looked pretty slick. They heavily dimmed all of the lights throughout the arena, keeping the court extremely well lit. It really made the court feel and look like a stage. Wonder if this will catch on throughout the league.


----------



## Dre

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone notice how they lit the Staples Center for last nights game? It might have been more visible via HD, but it looked pretty slick. They heavily dimmed all of the lights throughout the arena, keeping the court extremely well lit. It really made the court feel and look like a stage. Wonder if this will catch on throughout the league.


 I think it works well for the the young Lakers. I think it affects them mentally when they see all the superstars and bright lights of LA when they're playing. I think this move suits them well.


----------



## The Future7

Im gonna go ahead and say that Chicago will be shutting down teams now that they have a defensive presence on the inside. I really hope Dwight Howard goes crazy on them tonight.


----------



## Saint Baller

Both my teams won. That's good, I loved seeing Miami get run off their own court.


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> Both my teams won. That's good, I loved seeing Miami get run off their own court.


I was rather fond of the Suns going down (pardon the pun).

I don't have anything against Phoenix, it's just that ever since Aguirre went to Detroit and got rings, I don't want any longtime Mavs having great success without us.


----------



## Ninjatune

Heck, any advantage we can get against the west this year, I'm all for. 
So loooose away western conf foes.


----------



## t1no

Ninjatune said:


> Heck, any advantage we can get against the west this year, I'm all for.
> So loooose away western conf foes.


hahaha i am right with you.


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> hahaha i am right with you.


Throw me in, too. :biggrin: 

And may they become so downcast and depressed and they cannot show their face after the All Star Game for fear of shame. :curse:


----------



## StackAttack

Didn't watch the LAL/PHX game after the 1st half, so my observations on the MIA/CHI game.

The first thing that really hit me was how freaking amazing Dwyane Wade is. I guess I wasn't willing to accept it during the Finals or something but last night, it hit me strong. This guy can make any shot he wants to thanks to his ability to use that glass. It's insane.

Something else that struck me was what seemed like a significant dropoff in the game of Ben Wallace. I know I can't judge based on one night, but if he keeps playing like that, his days as DPOY are over. 32 now, he didn't seem to have the hustle on the glass that he was once known for, and almost seemed like he didn't want to waste energy jumping to block a shot. He had 11 rebounds but to me it seemed like most of them just happened to land in his hands. Not pleased with what I saw there.

Chicago will be a championship contender this season. If anyone ever had any doubt, may that doubt be erased. They didn't have a superstar player last year. Kirk Hinrich will be an All-Star this season, and Ben Wallace probably will be. They're insanely deep. Miami emptied their bench for garbage minutes in the 4th. Chicago emptied theirs in the first half. Thabo Sefolosha and Ty Thomas have futures in this league. #1 in the East this season.

Miami will be #2, but in a weak Eastern Conference, that's not saying much. It's easy to say Shaq had an off-game, but take this into consideration: after last night, in 2 of his last 7 games played, he's scored 7 or less. Wade will be 1st or 2nd in MVP voting, but looking at his supporting cast on this roster...it's weak. Very weak. Toine's a stat padder who went 3/9 last night, 0/6 from 3. Haslem's a lockdown defender and a decent rebounder, but has very little offensive game. Same's true for Posey. Zo's the only person on this roster other than Wade I have confidence in to do his job every night. I don't know about Williams. I just named the only members of the reigning champion team that are going to average more than 4 PPG this season. Weak.


----------



## Jet

bray1967 said:


> I like Chicago. :angel:


...Yep, Me too. But then again, I certainly hope that Mavs fans are glad Chicago won last night.


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> Miami will be #2, but in a weak Eastern Conference, that's not saying much. It's easy to say Shaq had an off-game, but take this into consideration: after last night, in 2 of his last 7 games played, he's scored 7 or less. Wade will be 1st or 2nd in MVP voting, but looking at his supporting cast on this roster...it's weak. Very weak. Toine's a stat padder who went 3/9 last night, 0/6 from 3. Haslem's a lockdown defender and a decent rebounder, but has very little offensive game. Same's true for Posey. Zo's the only person on this roster other than Wade I have confidence in to do his job every night. I don't know about Williams. I just named the only members of the reigning champion team that are going to average more than 4 PPG this season. Weak.


I tend to spew sometimes, so I understand your rant. :biggrin: 

But don't underestimate Riley's bunch - if there's one thing you won't see this season is him losing his team. I venture to say that Wade is Riley's new Magic (Johnson), he will delegate his authority and psycological communication to a strong individual with talent - Magic had that, and Riley wants to have a similiar personality on this team. So even though they got the rings, he isn't finished motivating his team. 

That's my reasoning that, even though I understand and agree with your assessment, I think Miami is greater than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I tend to spew sometimes, so I understand your rant. :biggrin:
> 
> But don't underestimate Riley's bunch - if there's one thing you won't see this season is him losing his team. I venture to say that Wade is Riley's new Magic (Johnson), he will delegate his authority and psycological communication to a strong individual with talent - Magic had that, and Riley wants to have a similiar personality on this team. So even though they got the rings, he isn't finished motivating his team.
> 
> That's my reasoning that, even though I understand and agree with your assessment, I think Miami is greater than the sum of it's parts.


Also, Riley only cares about the playoffs...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Healthy, deep and dangerous for now*
Daily Herald
Neil K. Warner

This can't possibly continue.

Can it?

This had to be one of those NBA opening-night surprises like Chicago's 108-66 win over Miami. Like the L.A. Lakers' 114-106 win over Phoenix -- without Kobe.

About the only thing that went wrong in Wednesday night's season opener for the Utah Jazz was a shot-clock malfunction.

You know it's going to be a good night when Jazz forward Carlos Boozer has a double-double -- in the first half. When Andrei Kirilenko and Matt Harpring combine to attempt just seven shots and you still post a double-digit win. When your shooting guards are playing so well that Gordan Giricek doesn't even get off the bench.

The Jazz beat Houston 107-97 and did so in convincing fashion. Utah opened up a 15-point second-quarter lead and led by as many as 20 points before Tracy McGrady, who led the Rockets with 25 points, helped Houston rally to cut the lead to 97-91 with four minutes left to play. But just when the Rockets threatened to make things interesting, Derek Fisher answered with a 3-pointer and Mehmet Okur followed with a three of his own to help the Jazz hold off the Rockets.

Five Jazz players scored in double figures and 10 players scored overall. The only two players who didn't score (Giricek and Rafael Araujo) didn't get in the game.

Boozer finished with 24 points and 19 rebounds while somewhere in the Delta Center Jazz V.P. of Basketball Operations Kevin O'Connor could be seen smiling as if to say "I told you so."

"Carlos was unbelievable. He was unbelievable and he made it look easy too," Fisher said. "It seemed like every ball that came off the glass he almost had it or he ended up getting it. When you have that kind of performance from your big guy it feels good. We're all pulling for each other out there."

Williams gave Utah its second double-double of the night when he scored 18 points and passed out 10 assists.

Okur added 18 points, and Fisher came off the bench to score 13 points on 5-of-7 shooting and hand out six assists.

The numbers just kept getting better for Utah, who shot 53 percent from the field. C.J. Miles, the 19-year-old shooting guard, scored 12 points on 4-of-5 shooting from the field. Rookie Ronnie Brewer, Utah's other shooting guard, score nine points on 3-of-5 shooting.

"It's going to be a balanced attack. We've got a lot of threats out there. We have a lot of versatility and a lot of depth," Williams said. "There's going to be probably eight, nine guys contributing every night and contributing. The guys know their role and they know what they're here to do. We don't have any egos or any problems like that on this team."

Williams, Utah's promising second-year point guard who came into the season with an All-Star attitude, didn't disappoint Jazz fans. Judging by the crowd noise, Williams was involved with the highlight of the night when he tired to find Brewer with an alley-oop pass. His pass looked way too high, but Brewer leaped up and, with one hand, controlled the ball and dunked it in.

No. 2 on the fan appreciation list was Boozer's defense. Boozer play defense? Hey, it's a new-look Jazz team. He stepped away from his man and blocked a Shane Battier shot.

Boozer had two entries in the top five plays of the night because he drew a loud ovation when he chased down and saved a loose ball that was headed for the Rockets bench. He threw the ball over his head. His blind pass went right to Brewer, who cut inside for a reverse layup.

Williams provided fans with another highlight when he scored back-to-back baskets by attacking the basket and shooting in front of Yao Ming, and rounding out the top five was Fisher's 3-pointer with 3:30 left in the game that did in the Rockets.

"Those guys came out with unbelievable intensity and execution," McGrady said. "I mean, they beat us in every category. They wanted it more tonight and it showed."

The win is no reason to drive to Wendover to put down $100 on the Jazz to win the NBA title. Two years ago, Utah started the season 6-2 before injuries derailed its season and the team struggled to win just 26 games. Then last year Boozer led Utah in another category -- games lost to injury with 49. As a team, Utah lost 227 games to injuries and Utah finished at .500 and missed out on the playoffs.

The hope is this year will be different. Utah survived the preseason without any serious mishaps, even though Kirilenko missed a pair of games with a bad back and Fisher missed six games with a bruised pelvis. But on Wednesday night, no one on the Jazz left with an injury. There were no sprained ankles, no plantar fascitis, no hip flexor and no one sitting out with tendonitis.

"Last year and the year before I got here, there were a lot of injuries. It feels good to start the season healthy. Hoping we can stay that way," Williams said as he knocked on the wood section of his locker. "It will be a blessing if we can because we can be a good ball team."

The way Utah played against Houston, it looked like the only thing that can stop the Jazz now are themselves and maybe the Dallas Mavericks, but the important thing is the Jazz did it. They managed to get through the game uninjured.

One game at a time.
This story appeared in The Daily Herald on page B10. 
http://www.heraldextra.com/content/view/198636/

That was the biggest surprise of the night for me. I had picked Houston without Bonzi to roll in this one. Houston looked as if they were still waking up, and Jazz ran the ball down their throats for the majority of the game.....

Of course, the Lakers winning b2b games without Kobe was a surprise too.

:cheers:


----------



## xray

Just shows how wild a conference this could be this year... :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Also wanted to point out that Ronny Turiaf, the 2nd back-up in my PF position (after Amare and McDyess) for the GM draft had a MONSTER day last night!

Eddy Curry (my starting center) had 17 points and 14 boards.

Starbury (my starting PG) had 19 points and 8 assists.*

How's my Houston Rockets looking NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> *Also wanted to point out that Ronny Turiaf, the 2nd back-up in my PF position (after Amare and McDyess) for the GM draft had a MONSTER day last night!
> 
> Eddy Curry (my starting center) had 17 points and 14 boards.
> 
> Starbury (my starting PG) had 19 points and 8 assists.*
> 
> How's my Houston Rockets looking NOW? :biggrin:


Any team with two Knickerbockers looks pretty bad, no matter how good they were in one game :nah:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Any team with two Knickerbockers looks pretty bad, no matter how good they were in one game :nah:


But I have 4 of them! :nah: right back at ya!


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> But I have 4 of them! :nah: right back at ya!


:dead:

There's only one hope left: :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> :dead:
> 
> There's only one hope left: :cheers:


 :buddies:


----------



## xray

Marquis Daniels: 3-8, 6pts 3 offensive boards, 4 assists

R. Marshall: 3 garbage minutes

Josh Powell: DNP


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Marquis Daniels: 3-8, 6pts 3 offensive boards, 4 assists
> 
> R. Marshall: 3 garbage minutes
> 
> Josh Powell: DNP


Marshall and Powell didn't get waived?


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> Marshall and Powell didn't get waived?


Well the Pacers really like Powell, not sure about Marshall.


----------



## Jet

Rawle had a nice preseason, so Ive heard.. Or at least one game against the TWolves.. lol. Im glad he didnt get waived though, because I love Rawle. I miss seeing him on the Mavs bench.  Pretty good stats for Marquis though.. well besides shooting percentage


----------



## croco

I'd love to see the Spurs losing today :clown:


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> I'd love to see the Spurs losing today :clown:


Yes, even though i don't like Lebron James.


----------



## xray

The Mavs fell one game behind the Spurs last night, no matter how early it is...so yes, from a Maverick perspective, it would be good for them to lose.


----------



## Ninjatune

I thank the Cavs for beating SA.


----------



## t1no

Just wow, Kevin Martin is pretty amazing.


----------



## Tersk

MIP right there


----------



## croco

The Cavs were impressive, they dictated the pace throughout the game.


----------



## t1no

I really like the Lakers this year, Lamar Odom is full of confidence right now.


----------



## xray

Nellie got the Warriors on the right track.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> I really like the Lakers this year, Lamar Odom is full of confidence right now.


Not to mention Turiaf who is also coming along nicely with little playing time.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Nellie got the Warriors on the right track.


Yeah... I am still waiting for Nellie's homecoming. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack

Christ. Ron-Ron's freaking insane. 

"Ron Artest was asked how long it would it take him to defeat Ben Wallace in a boxing match and he said replied, ''One round.''

''I definitely wanted to fight him, I still want to fight him, but not on the basketball court,'' Artest said Friday before he and Wallace met in an NBA game for the first time since the incident."


----------



## t1no

I'm happy for D.A and Marquis Daniels, they are both getting some decent minutes.


----------



## xray

Rawle Marshall with a really nice game vs. 76ers:

16 pts on 5-5 from the field (6-6 FT) and 5 boards. 

It was his first points of the young season, but we'll see how this affects his minutes. Because he's in effect competing with Marquis at the SG spot, Daniels' minutes may further decline.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Dribble Trouble: James latest NBA star to bash new ball*
By TOM WITHERS, AP Sports Writer
November 7, 2006

CLEVELAND (AP) -- LeBron James longs for the NBA's old bounce. He's already tired of the league's new composite game ball.

"It's not a good basketball," the Cleveland Cavaliers' superstar forward said. "It kind of feels like a basketball you buy for your kids at Christmas or something."

When James first began practicing with the Spalding ball in training camp, he said there would be an adjustment period for players. He didn't envision it as being any kind of problem for the world's best hoopsters.

But after the season's first week, and following harsh criticism by Shaquille O'Neal, Dwyane Wade, Steve Nash and others, James, too, says the ball isn't up to standards.

"Sometimes it feels good, sometimes it doesn't," James said before Tuesday's game against the Atlanta Hawks. "It's got no consistency."

James said he didn't like the smaller balls used by FIBA at this summer's world championships in Japan, but that he and his U.S. national teammates got used to it. So far, he hasn't gotten comfortable with the NBA's new synthetic model, which replaced a leather version used for years.

Among his beefs with the new ball, James said it doesn't have the same bounce as the old one.

"Sometimes you can grip it, and sometimes during the game it sticks to your hand," he said. "It won't bounce, it will just roll on you. I don't know why we can't get used to this ball. But it's just not good."

James first tried the new ball in last season's All-Star game in Houston.

"I was the MVP of that game," he reminded reporters with a smile. "But it wasn't because of the basketball."

James also doesn't understand why the league changed balls in the first place.

"You can shorten our shorts, tell us how to wear wristbands, things like that. Change the dress code. But the one thing we care about is the basketball," he said. "When you start changing the thing we play with every single day, it doesn't make sense to me -- at all."

James is also getting used to the NBA's new emphasis on stopping players and coaches from whining about calls. Referees aren't taking any lip, and if they hear or see too much, they're coming down hard.

"Technicals are being thrown like Peyton Manning passes," James said. "You have to watch you say and me being an emotional player, I've always been passionate about the game. So I've got to be cool."

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ap-cavaliers-lebron-newball&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## edwardcyh

With LBJ speaking up about the new ball, we can safely say...

"NBA... we know drama..." :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

I've said it once and I'll say it again.... I have never seen so many professional ball players struggle to hold on to the stupid ball. These guys have a ball in their hands every freakin day and they can't seem to keep control of it on a regular basis. 

But now that posterboy LeBron has spoken up...........


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again.... I have never seen so many professional ball players struggle to hold on to the stupid ball. These guys have a ball in their hands every freakin day and they can't seem to keep control of it on a regular basis.
> 
> But now that posterboy LeBron has spoken up...........


Exactly!

The league can keep the players quiet on the court by tossing technicals left and right, but they can't keep them from talking to the media off the court.

Also, I am still looking for the JHo Flagrant 2 upgrade. I haven't been able to find anything on it.....


----------



## edwardcyh

Suns complete deal with Rose
November 7, 2006

PHOENIX (AP) -- Jalen Rose signed with the Phoenix Suns on Tuesday and is expected to be in uniform at San Antonio on Wednesday.

Rose, who received a $14.5 million buyout from the New York Knicks last week, will receive about $1.5 million in his one-year deal with Phoenix, just over the NBA veteran's minimum.

The 33-year-old guard-forward has averaged 14.7 points over 894 games in 12 NBA seasons. He is joining an offensive-minded, fast-paced team that has struggled to a 1-3 start this season.

*Rose had narrowed his choices to Phoenix and Miami, then announced on his Web site Friday that he decided on the Suns. He said he wanted to play for a team with a legitimate shot at the NBA title.*

"It's not about personal stats," Rose said Monday. "It's not about how much money I can make or people knowing my name. It's all about being part of a situation like this."

ADVERTISEMENT
Rose's arrival could push James Jones out of the rotation. Coach Mike D'Antoni said he considered Rose a small forward first and a shooting guard second.

Rose won the NBA's most-improved player award for Indiana in 2000 and averaged at least 20 points a game for three consecutive seasons, ending in 2003. He has more career points (13,112) than anyone on the Phoenix roster and is 22nd among active NBA players.

"He's a veteran guy who will add a lot to our team," D'Antoni said. "He's a very versatile and talented basketball player."

Rose helped Michigan reached the NCAA tournament title game twice before being selected in the first round, 13th overall, by Denver in 1994.

The Suns are Rose's sixth NBA team. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-suns-rose&prov=ap&type=lgns 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ninjatune

Ah, here we go. Found it.



> *Mavericks F Howard fined $5,000 for flagrant foul*
> _SportsTicker_
> _National Basketball Association News Wire_
> 
> *NEW YORK *- Josh Howard's forearm shiver to Bruce Bowen
> was a costly one.
> 
> Howard, the small forward of the Dallas Mavericks, was fined
> $5,000 for his foul in Thursday's loss to San Antonio, NBA
> executive vice president of basketball operations Stu Jackson
> announced Saturday night.
> 
> Howard was assessed a flagrant foul on the play, which occurred
> with 3:36 left in the second quarter of a 97-91 loss. Feeling
> he had been tripped by Bowen, Howard got up and threw his
> forearm into Bowen, knocking him down.
> 
> *Jackson also ruled that Howard's foul had been upgraded to a
> flagrant-2 penalty.*
> Source


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Ah, here we go. Found it.


Well... I guess NBA can feel free to hand him a 6 game suspension for all I care right now. :biggrin:


----------



## L

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43140/20061107/stoudemire_to_start_on_wednesday/


----------



## xray

2dumb2live said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43140/20061107/stoudemire_to_start_on_wednesday/


Great!! An apples to apples comparison of the old Amare...averaged 38 ppg against Duncan in the 05 playoffs when healthy; now we'll see what's under the hood this go 'round.


----------



## croco

At least we are not only team on a losing road, Nuggets are also 0-4. :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune

croco said:


> At least we are not only team on a losing road, Nuggets are also 0-4. :cheers:


That in no way, shape or form makes me feel any better at all. :curse:


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> That in no way, shape or form makes me feel any better at all. :curse:


I feel strangely disconnected from this team, perhaps representative of how they feel as well. 

Perhaps if we all change our avys to represent our desire for change...then a week from now, we can change them again for war. :rocket:


----------



## edwardcyh

*LeBron says he didn't quit on Cavs in overtime loss to Hawks*
Nov. 9, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

CLEVELAND -- Every dribble, every dunk and every decision he makes is dissected. Some more so than others.

LeBron James understands that. He just doesn't get why some are saying he quit on the Cleveland Cavaliers.

James was widely criticized on sports talk radio and by TV pundits for leaving the floor in the final seconds Tuesday night in a 104-95 overtime loss to Atlanta. After missing a 3-pointer with 15 seconds left, he began walking off the floor toward Cleveland's locker room while the Hawks dribbled out the clock.

James stopped near the baseline by Cleveland's bench and watched until the final horn sounded.

He was first condemned by Atlanta's radio team and their call was picked up by some national broadcast outlets on Wednesday. Later, James was being compared to wide receiver Randy Moss, who left the field before a game was over for Minnesota.

James, who has been under a public microscope since he was 16, doesn't think he did anything unusual.

"It's not like I walked off the court and came to the locker room while there was still time left on the clock," he said before Thursday's game against Chicago. "I stood on the court the whole time, until the buzzer's end, I even said something to (Hawks forward) Joe Johnson on his way out.

"It was kind of frustrating for us to lose that game, but as far as quitting on my team or anything like that, it's crazy. If we would have won the game, it would have never been mentioned. Say if we was winning the game and I did the same thing. Would it have been mentioned? I don't think so."

James didn't seem surprised that it was incorrectly reported that he left the floor completely.

"It was reported I was in Texas somewhere and I was at home," he said. "It was reported I was in Miami and I was home, so."

Cavaliers coach Mike Brown didn't know about the flap about James' late-game stroll until he was told by his son that it was being discussed on TV. Brown discussed the uproar with James but felt his star did nothing wrong.

"We both understand there is a right way to do things," Brown said. "This business is the perception business and the right way to do it is to finish the game out on the court. It won't happen again."

James' walk wasn't even noticed by the Cavaliers, who defended their teammate and said he isn't the only one to leave the floor early.

"It's no big deal," forward Drew Gooden said. "LeBron is under such a microscope that every little thing he does gets noticed. I don't care what anybody says, at some point I'm sure Michael Jordan and Larry Bird walked off the floor with 13 seconds left."

Bulls coach Scott Skiles isn't shocked that James' move got so much hype.

"I'm not real surprised by anything the media gives attention to these days," Skiles said. "Every little things gets scrutinized ridiculously."

Skiles always played to the final horn, and knows that anything is possible when there is still time left.

"I've seen Reggie Miller score eight points in nine seconds, so it has happened," he said.
AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9790707


----------



## xray

> After missing a 3-pointer with 15 seconds left, he began walking off the floor toward Cleveland's locker room *while the Hawks dribbled out the clock*.


In a nine point game, that's not a big deal if another player does it.

Media. :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> In a nine point game, that's not a big deal if another player does it.
> 
> Media. :curse:


Well... on the other hand, it's a big problem if the person leaving the court is the leader of the team...

Imagine Dirk starts leaving Staple Center while Clippers were dribbling the clock out... I personally would have ripped on him for doing that.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Imagine Dirk starts leaving Staple Center while Clippers were dribbling the clock out... I personally would have ripped on him for doing that.


It would depend on the scene, for me. 

In the above scenario, I picture Lebron/Dirk *slowly* walking off the court...not a big deal.

Now if they break into a poo-poo sprint, that's another story. :clown: 

P.S. Players do _spit_ on the floor occasionally. :raised_ey


----------



## xray

Yao went off.

The rockettes could be a serious contender if he applies some of the content from those Godzilla movies.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Yao went off.
> 
> The rockettes could be a serious contender if he applies some of the content from those Godzilla movies.


LOL... Godzilla is Japanese, but Yao is Chinese....

I think Yao needs to do some of those "couching tiger, hidden dragon" moves. :biggrin: 

Honestly though, Yao is a total beast. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I think Yao needs to do some of those "couching tiger, hidden dragon" moves. :biggrin:


That's _crouching_ tiger, unless one is seated on a sofa. :clown: 

Much is being made of the demise of the Diesal, with Yao being the new GOAT. :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> That's _crouching_ tiger, unless one is seated on a sofa. :clown:
> 
> Much is being made of the demise of the Diesal, with Yao being the new GOAT. :whoknows:


LOL... nice catch.

At least my typo wasn't "coughing" :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> At least my typo wasn't "coughing" :biggrin:


A _coughing_ tiger, now that's one sick kitty. :rofl:


----------



## StackAttack

Old people jokes...


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> Old people jokes...


*D'oh!*


----------



## edwardcyh

Anybody know what happened to Bonzi Wells?

Haven't seen him in a little while now....


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Anybody know what happened to Bonzi Wells?
> 
> Haven't seen him in a little while now....





> *News*: Bonzi Wells (groin) made his Rockets debut Saturday night against Dallas and finished with two points off the bench.
> *Impact*: Coach Jeff Van Gundy will ease Wells into the Rockets rotation. He's still not in total game shape, so isn't a great option in week two. Luther Head and Kirk Snyder are more reliable options off Houston's bench at this time. (Sun. Nov 5, 2006)


Link


----------



## croco

Spurs come from 19 behind in the second half to win in Houston. Interesting thing is that the bench made it happen for the Spurs, but still a very tough loss for the Rockets.


----------



## Dre

croco said:


> Spurs come from 19 behind in the second half to win in Houston. Interesting thing is that the bench made it happen for the Spurs, but still a very tough loss for the Rockets.


 Who'll actually be good first, the Rockets or Redskins? :nonono:


----------



## edwardcyh

_Dre_ said:


> Who'll actually be good first, the Rockets or Redskins? :nonono:


LOL.... 

The Skins are finally benching Brunell, so they are probably done for the season... My expectations for them were sooooooo high when the season started.

NBA is barely 10% into the season, so I'd say "Rockets" to your question. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack

Emeka Okafor is a MONSTER.


----------



## t1no

YES he is.


----------



## edwardcyh

CHA beat up on SAS.....


----------



## edwardcyh

K Mart is done for the season.....

It's good he didn't end up on the mavs. Doesn't that also mean they might approach KVH?


----------



## edwardcyh

Marquis Daniels was the 2nd leading scorer on the Pacers tonight...even got 3 steals too.

:clap:


----------



## Dre

edwardcyh said:


> Marquis Daniels was the 2nd leading scorer on the Pacers tonight...even got 3 steals too.
> 
> :clap:


 Good for him. Fred Jones is also looking good in Toronto.


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> K Mart is done for the season.....
> 
> It's good he didn't end up on the mavs. Doesn't that also mean they might approach KVH?


When I saw this crawl across the ESPN ticker, that was the first thing I thought of..... sure am glad we didn't pursue him in the off-season.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> When I saw this crawl across the ESPN ticker, that was the first thing I thought of..... sure am glad we didn't pursue him in the off-season.


I KNOW!

Doesn't KVH have another shot at NBA now? Losing Kenyon has to hurt.

Also, CHI goes to HOU tonight. That's going to be a huge game for both clubs. CHI has to prove that they can beat a TX team, and HOU has to bounce back from that ugly loss in San Antonio.

Defensively, I am on the fence with HOU defense, but offensively Yao is going to kill the Bulls all by himself.......


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> ...but offensively Yao is going to kill the Bulls all by himself.......


Yao has to be licking his chops after seeing what Damp did to Chicago down low.


----------



## croco

Warriors are 6-3 now and Nellie is working wonders with Baron Davis.


----------



## xray

Adam Morrison with 27 as the Bobcats take the Spurs.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Nuclear Waste Disposal Company Buys Naming Rights to Jazz Arena*

*Nuclear Waste Co. Buys Jazz Arena Rights*
Monday November 20, 9:22 pm ET
By Doug Alden, AP Sports Writer
Nuclear Waste Disposal Company Buys Naming Rights to Jazz Arena

SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- The home of the Utah Jazz has a new name that's sure to get a reaction.

EnergySolutions LLC, a nuclear waste services company based in Salt Lake City, has bought the naming rights to the downtown arena that has been known as the Delta Center since it opened 15 years ago.

Jazz owner Larry Miller said Monday that negotiations with Delta Air Lines Inc. to keep the original naming rights in place stalled with the airline, which is trying to emerge from bankruptcy. Miller said he was apprehensive at first when approached by EnergySolutions, which runs a radioactive waste disposal facility 75 miles west of Salt Lake City.

"I really think that this is something that does not need to be a controversial topic if people understand what it's about before they just panic and throw their hands in the air when the word 'nuclear' is first used," Miller said. "As I was able to spend time learning about it, I got much more comfortable with it."

Giant banners with the EnergySolutions logo were hanging outside the arena Monday afternoon. Miller and EnergySolutions chief executive officer Steve Creamer unveiled a new logo on the basketball court, which reads "EnergySolutions Arena."

Creamer wants people to look past the stigma associated with nuclear waste.

"We looked at lots of different ideas and when this came available we felt like it was a great opportunity," Creamer said. "We think it's a great way for us to help people feel more comfortable and help our education efforts."

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/061120/jazz_arena.html?.v=1


----------



## edwardcyh

Now Jazz can glow in the dark!

:biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: Nuclear Waste Disposal Company Buys Naming Rights to Jazz Arena*



edwardcyh said:


> *Nuclear Waste Co. Buys Jazz Arena Rights*


Let's see:

Septic Stadium
The Glowing Room
Toxic Arena
Plutonium Park
Venomous Venue
The Dumping Dome


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Nuclear Waste Disposal Company Buys Naming Rights to Jazz Arena*



bray1967 said:


> The Dumping Dome


That hits the spot!


----------



## xray

*Re: Nuclear Waste Disposal Company Buys Naming Rights to Jazz Arena*



 edwardcyh said:


> That hits the spot!


Chernobyl... :clown: 

Sorry, bad humor...


----------



## Ninjatune

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NW5YrHPJs94"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NW5YrHPJs94" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

There's no way to really sugarcoat this one. Yao Ming is over seven feet tall and just got stuffed by five-nine Nate Robinson. After the game, Tracy McGrady entered Yao's dim holding cell, handed him a cyanide pill, and left the room without a word.


----------



## Ninjatune

*AROUND THE NBA*​
• The Mavericks won their sixth consecutive game after starting the season 0-4. The only other team in NBA history to win six consecutive games immediately after starting a season with four or more losses was the 76ers in 2001 (seven straight wins after an 0-5 start).

• Emeka Okafor had 22 points, 13 rebounds and eight blocks Monday against the Mavericks, giving him 201 points, 120 rebounds and 41 blocks over the first 10 games of the season. Since the NBA began compiling blocks in 1973-74, only three other players have averaged 20 points, 12 rebounds and four blocks over the first 10 games of a season, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (in 1973-74 and 1975-76), Patrick Ewing (1990-91) and Hakeem Olajuwon (1992-93 and 1993-94).

• Dwight Howard had 24 points and 23 rebounds against the Grizzlies Monday after having 24 points and 21 rebounds against the Bobcats on Saturday. Three other active players have had consecutive games with more than 20 points and more than 20 rebounds, Tim Duncan (March 2003), Elton Brand (February 2002) and *Dirk Nowitzki* (February 2002).

• Knicks fans may not have had much to cheer about Monday, but at least they got to see Nate Robinson block a shot by Yao Ming. You read that right -- 5-foot, 9-inch Robinson blocked a shot by 7-6 Yao. Over the last 10 seasons only two players blocked a shot by a player at least a foot-and-a-half taller: 5-11 Terrell Brandon blocked 7-6 Shawn Bradley in 2001 and 5-3 Muggsy Bogues blocked 6-10 Chris Gatling in 2000.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> • Knicks fans may not have had much to cheer about Monday, but at least they got to see Nate Robinson block a shot by Yao Ming. You read that right -- 5-foot, 9-inch Robinson blocked a shot by 7-6 Yao. Over the last 10 seasons only two players blocked a shot by a player at least a foot-and-a-half taller: 5-11 Terrell Brandon blocked 7-6 *Shawn Bradley* in 2001 and 5-3 Muggsy Bogues blocked 6-10 Chris Gatling in 2000.


Yay! Another Maverick made the list!


----------



## Ninjatune

Source 
*Alternative travel:* The Mavericks have been using a different chartered aircraft the last two road trips because their plane is on loan to some high-tone clientele. Guests of the Tom Cruise-Katie Holmes wedding in Italy have been jetting around in the Mavericks' plane. The plane finally made it back stateside Monday, just in time to take the Mavericks home from Charlotte.


----------



## L

I love that avatar ninjatune.


----------



## Ninjatune

2dumb2live said:



> I love that avatar ninjatune.


 Thanks. Me tooooo.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> Source
> *Alternative travel:* The Mavericks have been using a different chartered aircraft the last two road trips because their plane is on loan to some high-tone clientele. Guests of the Tom Cruise-Katie Holmes wedding in Italy have been jetting around in the Mavericks' plane. The plane finally made it back stateside Monday, just in time to take the Mavericks home from Charlotte.


Cool...so the big Hollywood people have been seeing the Mavs jet at all the big "functions". :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh

Does that mean Cuban was at the wedding too?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Does that mean Cuban was at the wedding too?


Wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## Ninjatune

You mean you guys weren't there? Geez.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> You mean you guys weren't there? Geez.


I tried to sneak in as a musician...










but they caught me...


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> You mean you guys weren't there? Geez.


Sorry, but it falls into the "Who Cares" category for me. :angel:


----------



## StackAttack

Looks like Pau could be heading to Boston...


----------



## t1no

StackAttack said:


> Looks like Pau could be heading to Boston...


Pau Gasol? Ohh i doubt it.


----------



## StackAttack

The offer made by Ainge is literally anything for Gasol. If I was offered Pierce + Szcerbiak + Al Jefferson for Pau...I'd at least think about it.


----------



## t1no

StackAttack said:


> The offer made by Ainge is literally anything for Gasol. If I was offered Pierce + Szcerbiak + Al Jefferson for Pau...I'd at least think about it.


Anything? Yes maybe but i don't think the Celtics would do something like that, Paul Gasol is good but he's not that good.


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> The offer made by Ainge is literally anything for Gasol. If I was offered Pierce + Szcerbiak + Al Jefferson for Pau...I'd at least think about it.


Boston would be making a horrible mistake if this deal goes down.....


----------



## t1no

YESS!! The Spurs lost to the Warriors.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Golden State 111, San Antonio 102*
By JANIE McCAULEY, AP Sports Writer
November 28, 2006

OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- In a three-day span, the Golden State Warriors handled the top two teams in the NBA in impressive fashion: first Utah, then San Antonio.

"I didn't think I'd be talking after two wins," coach Don Nelson said. "I thought we'd be going through some really hard times."

Exhilarating is more like it.

Jason Richardson scored a season-high 26 points and dunked during a key fourth-quarter run, and the Warriors stopped the Spurs' franchise-best road start at seven wins with a 111-102 victory Monday night.

Tim Duncan had 22 points, 16 rebounds, six blocks and four assists, but had three straight shots blocked by Andris Biedrins midway through the fourth quarter that allowed the Warriors to capitalize on the other end. San Antonio went nearly 3 1/2 minutes without scoring before Brent Barry's 3-pointer with 5:55 left.

After Biedrins' first block in the sequence, the Warriors came up with a loose ball that led to a layin by Monta Ellis to make it 85-82 with 8:37 to play and start a 12-0 spurt that included Richardson's breakaway dunk and one by Ellis. He scored 14 of his 19 points in the final period.

"Put a smile on your face," Ellis said to team president Robert Rowell in the locker room.

Biedrins could tell from his teammates' reactions that he'd accomplished something big. Nelson switched Biedrins onto Duncan after Troy Murphy began the game guarding the eight-time All-Star.

"I realized when I went to the other end and the guys were so happy," the 20-year-old Latvian said. "I think we have a lot of heart on this team.

"I had a lot of responsibility to guard him," he added. "Coach trusts me and I didn't have silly fouls."

San Antonio was trying to become the first team to win its first eight road games in 10 years since the 1996-97 Houston Rockets did it on the way to a 27-14 record away from home. The NBA record is 12 straight to start the season by the New York Knicks in 1969-70.

The Spurs, who haven't been great playing on back-to-back nights, saw their 12-game road winning streak dating to last season end along with a seven-game winning streak against the Warriors.

Golden State outscored the Spurs 34-24 in the fourth quarter.

"The Warriors were great," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said. "They shot the ball well and had great energy. Defensively we could not stop them. They just had too much for us."

Biedrins finished with 18 points, 15 rebounds, six blocks and four assists for the Warriors, who lost four meetings with San Antonio last season and had dropped four in a row in the series in Oakland. Mike Dunleavy added 20 points and five assists off the bench and Matt Barnes had 13 points, seven rebounds, six assists and three blocks.

Tony Parker had 28 points and seven assists and Michael Finley added 18 points for the Spurs. They looked sluggish at times after winning by 20 points in Seattle on Sunday night.

Duncan, who became only the third Spurs player to reach the 15,000 mark for points in the win over the SuperSonics, shot 9-for-18 in losing for only the fifth time in 35 meetings with Golden State since joining the Spurs in 1997-98.

"Defensively, I thought they were pretty solid," Duncan said. "I had a tough fourth quarter there. I missed a couple of open ones."

Ellis had no assists after passing for seven or more in each of his previous four games. He still played well in crunch time as both teams dealt with being short-handed.

San Antonio guard Manu Ginobili sat in street clothes with a bruised lower back, missing his second straight game after getting hurt Friday night against Dallas. Popovich wasn't sure whether Ginobili would be ready to return Wednesday at Utah.

Golden State was without point guard Baron Davis because of soreness in his right ribs, and forward Mickael Pietrus had the flu.

The teams were tied 50-all at halftime.

Notes

Richardson also had five assists and season bests with 11 field goals and four 3-pointers. He tweaked his right ankle, but his surgically repaired left knee is coming along. "I'm right around the corner from being there," he said. ... The 2-inch gash above Barry's forehead is healing well and he expects to have the 12 stitches removed Thursday. They're beginning to itch, too. He was cut in a collision with Sacramento's Ronnie Price on Nov. 20. "It's getting better," said Barry, also nursing a jammed right ring finger. ... On Wednesday, the Warriors will play their 12th home game -- the most in a calendar month in franchise history. Golden State has played 10 home games in a month several times but never more than that. ... Nelson had a jam-packed day. "I registered my truck today and got a California driver's license," he said with a smile before the game. "What a chore." After waiting in line for two hours, he was proud to announce he missed only one question on the written exam.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AkKLhRhKDBWngfymT2FsGkk5nYcB?gid=2006112709&prov=ap


----------



## Dre

edwardcyh said:


> Boston would be making a horrible mistake if this deal goes down.....


Both teams stay about the same. The only way Pau makes the Celtics a better team is if Pierce stays. I haven't seen enough of Gerald Green to count on him, and Allen can't be counted on on the perimeter with his problems, not yet. The grizzlies seemingly get back more talent, but then they're just another average team led by a star guard. Jefferson has yet to prove himself, and Sczerbiak can shoot, but shooters are only serious differences on winning teams. All major parties in the deal would end up swapping places and getting meaningless big numbers.


----------



## edwardcyh

_Dre_ said:


> Both teams stay about the same. The only way Pau makes the Celtics a better team is if Pierce stays. I haven't seen enough of Gerald Green to count on him, and Allen can't be counted on on the perimeter with his problems, not yet. The grizzlies seemingly get back more talent, but then they're just another average team led by a star guard. Jefferson has yet to prove himself, and Sczerbiak can shoot, but shooters are only serious differences on winning teams. All major parties in the deal would end up swapping places and getting meaningless big numbers.


The new Gasol-less Memphis seems to be doing more of the run-and-shoot these days, and that means Pierce would likely contribute more to Memphis than vice versa.

I agree. The only way I see Boston agreeing to anything would be without Pierce in the deal.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dallas plays Toronto Raptors next at home, except Toronto will be on the 2nd of b2b games (1st game at NOK).

That "should" give Dallas the 11th win in the row...

:gopray:


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas plays Toronto Raptors next at home, except Toronto will be on the 2nd of b2b games (1st game at NOK).
> 
> That "should" give Dallas the 11th win in the row...
> 
> :gopray:


I remember the last game against Toronto, maybe we need that kind of game now to let the streak continue. :biggrin:


----------



## croco

With Utah beating the Spurs I think they are for real and could be another contender.


----------



## xray

croco said:


> With Utah beating the Spurs I think they are for real and could be another contender.


Taking nothing away from Utah, I can't get a handle on the Spurs - they're a veteran team that "sags" during the season occasionally, but they're always there come playoff time. :sadbanana:


----------



## croco

xray said:


> Taking nothing away from Utah, I can't get a handle on the Spurs - they're a veteran team that "sags" during the season occasionally, but they're always there come playoff time. :sadbanana:


And I wasn't taking anything away from the Spurs :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

The "analysts" on ESPN were saying that Spurs don't need Manu to win..... but they DO!

Offensively, Manu may not contribute as much as Parker or Timmy, but he has a big defensive presence. Without him in the line-up, SAS won't be able to beat the top-tier teams, though they'll be able to handle ANY team out of the Eastern Conference.... 

LOL...


----------



## StackAttack

11-29-06

Dallas Mavericks defeat Toronto Raptors (Improve to 11-4)
Houston Rockets lose to Phoenix Suns (Fall to 10-5)
San Antonio Spurs lose to Utah Jazz (Fall to 11-5)
*Dallas Mavericks take 1st place in Southwest Division with 2nd best record in the NBA*

Utah's legit.


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> 11-29-06
> 
> Dallas Mavericks defeat Toronto Raptors (Improve to 11-4)
> Houston Rockets lose to Phoenix Suns (Fall to 10-5)
> San Antonio Spurs lose to Utah Jazz (Fall to 11-5)
> *Dallas Mavericks take 1st place in Southwest Division with 2nd best record in the NBA*
> 
> Utah's legit.


The already deep Western Conference gets yet another contender....

I'll be even more impressed if Utah beat SAS with a full squad. After all, SAS also dropped a game to GSW without Manu.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Refs Swayed By Wade?*
Rasheed Wallace fired up a shot and then threw himself to the floor. Then he got up, faked a limp and did it again. "Working on my D-Wade flop," he said, laughing. The dead-on impersonation of some of Heat guard Dwyane Wade 's theatrics actually had the entire team laughing during Thursday's shoot-around. But Wade's flopping, and subsequent trips to the free-throw line didn't seem funny during the Pistons' 87-85 victory Thursday night. "You can't do nothing to D-Wade," Wallace said. "If you say 'boogety-boogety booh' to him, that's a foul. If you give him a hard look, that's a foul."

Source

-----------------------------------------------

Now THATS funny.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> *Refs Swayed By Wade?*
> Rasheed Wallace fired up a shot and then threw himself to the floor. Then he got up, faked a limp and did it again. "Working on my D-Wade flop," he said, laughing. The dead-on impersonation of some of Heat guard Dwyane Wade 's theatrics actually had the entire team laughing during Thursday's shoot-around. But Wade's flopping, and subsequent trips to the free-throw line didn't seem funny during the Pistons' 87-85 victory Thursday night. "You can't do nothing to D-Wade," Wallace said. "If you say 'boogety-boogety booh' to him, that's a foul. If you give him a hard look, that's a foul."
> 
> Source
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Now THATS funny.


In all seriousness, I like the fact that the issue has league-wide attention. Wade fans will say it's bunk, but at least if everyone is aware of the issue, it has more potential to be investigated by the league...and hopefully the "problem" will be solved.


----------



## StackAttack

LOL. Love Sheed.


----------



## Ninjatune

Net's fans are feeling quite confident about the game on Tuesday.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Net's fans are feeling quite confident about the game on Tuesday.


LOL....

I like the score you posted.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Hornets have dropped 5 games in the row because of injuries. Man... even after a 5 game skid, they are still a .500 club! 

It certainly makes me appreciate the deep team that Mark Cuban's built here.

:yay:


----------



## Ninjatune

I particularly enjoyed these posts from this thread in the NJ forum.



arhie said:


> Its not a big deal to end their streak. The mavs stink. THey are the mostoverrated team I've seen. Overall don't get me wrong, it has good depth, great depth. The overall chemistry is good.
> Heres where I see weakness.
> Other than Dirk they have no great player. (top 10 player in the league for sure the last 5 years)
> They have a bunch of good players, other than Dirk but no one is very good. There defense is solid collectively but not great individually.
> 
> How nets spot up.
> We have two great players, and one very good player.
> (Jkidd and VC are both argueablly top 15 talents). VC is playing like a top 10 player this year. Defensively nets will get better. Offensively this is the most potent team ever. We should beat the mavs. If Dirk and VC both drop 50 , I think the nets will win.




And _jasonskills _seems to think that Dirk is the best player in the history of the NBA seeing how he is all we have. 


> Originally Posted by jasonskills
> 
> a statistically fair 'key matchup.'
> 
> i'm putting my money on the nets but odds are the mavs take it. (trying reverse-jynxacology here).
> 
> Kidd>Harris
> Carter>Terry
> Jefferson>Howard
> Collins
> Krstic>Dampier
> 
> It's all up to the bench, imo and this Dallas team is deeper than shaq's swimming pool


----------



## edwardcyh

Dang it.... Now I just put every bit of uCash in my pocket in the game....


----------



## Ninjatune

Ha. I put 100 Mil on it.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Ha. I put 100 Mil on it.


LOL... i saw that...

:worthy:


----------



## croco

Suns and Nets combine for 318 points :eek8: :krazy:


----------



## xray

croco said:


> Suns and Nets combine for 318 points :eek8: :krazy:


"I think we can go home and turn on Classic NBA," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "It will be on there already. That's the best game I have ever seen."

Some people like sauerkraut, too. Me, I see it as the inability to contain and defend. God knows what Avery's reaction was to it when he heard the score...


----------



## croco

Well, I don't mind watching Run & Gun, but I get more excited by great defensive stops than players running up and down the court.


----------



## xray

croco said:


> Well, I don't mind watching Run & Gun, but I get more excited by great defensive stops than players running up and down the court.


Yeah, and all the chatter about those two teams contending...seems to be a little far fetched.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> Yeah, and all the chatter about those two teams contending...seems to be a little far fetched.


How about chatter about the mavs contending? After watching last night's game against DET, I am not too sure about that.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> How about chatter about the mavs contending? After watching last night's game against DET, I am not too sure about that.


I still consider 30-35 games in a good measure; some of the things Avery is doing with the roster is working, some not...but I do think they'll work the kinks out.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I still consider 30-35 games in a good measure; some of the things Avery is doing with the roster is working, some not...but I do think they'll work the kinks out.


While we are on the topic, what, in your view, has worked? And what hasn't?


----------



## edwardcyh

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...F?slug=sk-stocktips120706&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Very interesting article by Steve Kerr.

Buy/Sell/Hold rating on some of the NBA teams.

GSW, SAC, and MIN end up with SELL rating.


----------



## edwardcyh

Remember the 7 foot 9 giant out of China?

Here is an update on him after his surgery.

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9854859


----------



## xray

Not a bad debut for Iverson (22 pts,10 dimes) but that losing feeling?

Still there. :brokenhea


----------



## StackAttack

So the Jazz lose to the Bobcats (the Jazz are slowly falling back to Earth IMO).

Houston blows out San Antonio.

Not soon after, we end up mauling the Clippers.

And a couple hours or so later, the Suns' streak comes to an end (did anyone else watch that? Arenas is such a great player).

This all adds up to the Mavs being tied with San Antonio at 20-7 for the best record in the league. It's a good time to be a Mavs fan, couldn't have asked for a better Christmas present. :yay:


----------



## melo4life

Gerald Wallace was on fire today 40 points, 14 rebounds, 6 steals, 4 blocks, excellent game for him


----------



## The Future7

A great game was played by the Knicks and Pistons. Hamilton dropped 50 but it wasnt enough for the Marbury 41 lol.


----------



## melo4life

Rip just gave up the game for the Pistons with that tech foul


----------



## croco

Dwight Howard with 30/25 :krazy:

The last time someone had a game like that was Lorenzen Wright back in 2001 when he had 33 and 26 against the Mavs. That seems like 100 years ago


----------



## The Future7

Freaking incredible. I cant believe his career high is only 30. I'm anticipating a 30/30 game now that he can get up to 30 points.


----------



## StackAttack

Anybody else see the play that ended Tony Allen's season? What a *******.


----------



## t1no

End of first quarter and Dwayne Wade already has 10 FT attempts.


----------



## melo4life

Dwayne Wade was soo lucky again, he made a flukey shot falling over, just chucks it over his head and goes in, sorta like in the playoffs last season,, dunno how he does it lol


----------



## Ninjatune

Spurs just lost to the Bulls by 12...... need to secure a big W tomorrow night to continue to put some cushion room between us.


----------



## The Future7

Yea I'm loving how the Spurs are falling behind. The Jazz are too.


----------



## edwardcyh

OMG... there were a whole bunch of afternoon games?


----------



## Ninjatune

Yeah, tons this afternoon. 

Jazz are 12-12 since that 12-1 start...... somoeone leveled off.


----------



## The Future7

Also Arenas scores 51 points and has a gamewinning 3 from DEEP


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah, tons this afternoon.
> 
> Jazz are 12-12 since that 12-1 start...... somoeone leveled off.


No wonder all these Jazz fans want AK out of there....


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Also Arenas scores 51 points and has a gamewinning 3 from DEEP


Can't say I blame Jazz for dropping this game. Remember the wizards at home handing us a nice whooping too?


----------



## edwardcyh

Kings drop one to the NNICKS!

Clippers drop yet another game. This one against GSW.

*The above two teams have been totally disappointing thus far this season.*

T-wolves beat up on the Pistons at home. This is with news that CWebber will sign with them!?!?!?!? I guess that's not enough motivation!


----------



## The Future7

Speaking of the Kings, Kevin Martin is a Beast!! I dont know how the Kings are not winning more games with Bibby, Martin, and Artest. Thats a great trio


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Speaking of the Kings, Kevin Martin is a Beast!! I dont know how the Kings are not winning more games with Bibby, Martin, and Artest. Thats a great trio


Exactly! Not to mention Abdur-Rahim....

The starting squad is not bad at all. I suppose they are a little lacking in the #5 spot, but Dallas has the same problem too. They really should be winning more games.


----------



## Ninjatune

Anyone noticing the Timberwolves very quietly sneaking up on Utah for the NW division lead? They are only 3 games back now. 

Might this year be the year where we get to see just about every superstar in the West make the playoffs and be healthy? 
KG and the Wolves...... TMac and the Rockets......Amare and the Suns...... Duncan and the Spurs...... Dirk and the Mavs......Kobe and the Lakers....... AI/Melo and the Nugs....... OMG.... I think I just messed my pants. 

These playoffs could be the best in a long, long time.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> These playoffs could be the best in a long, long time.


Agreed, and can you imagine saying that 6 months ago?


----------



## Ninjatune

Not at all.


----------



## The Future7

If every series from 1st round to finals goes 7 games. I will say that was the best playoffs ever.


----------



## xray

So far, so very, very good for AI and 'Melo.

It's early, and I still have a wait & see attitude - but it'll be fun to watch for the near future anyway. :worthy:


----------



## Ninjatune

Funny, funny, funny..... Read this article written by a phoenix broadcaster about how the Suns are still the better team.


----------



## croco

Those Suns threads bore me to death ...


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Those Suns threads bore me to death ...


I am so tired of replying to those threads...

http://teamrankings.com/nba/

Just see the ranking there, and the better team is obvious. Suns are 2-5 against top 5 teams, while Dallas is 6-3 in the same category.

The difference? Defense....


----------



## Jet

Did you guys realize that the Mavs are 5 games ahead of the Spurs? I just realized that and not to mention the Mavs have a winning percentage of .814! Thats AWESOME... *Watch, now they will lose the next 5 games..JK!*


----------



## Ninjatune

Make that 5.5 games up on SA.


----------



## croco

Wow. The Suns lost. I think they are garbage now.


----------



## Ninjatune

Snippet from Hollingers Chat Wrap..... (_of course this was before PHX lost last night_)



> *Chris (San Antonio):* Big win for the Spurs, but I still don't see them coming close to the Mavs or Suns. Do you see them making any trades at all before the deadline to get younger? If so, who would best fit them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Hollinger: *Actually, I think they can handle Dallas ... not that they'd definitely win, but it would be a toss-up like a year ago. Spurs' biggest problem is that the Suns are blowing away the rest of the league, which is why San Anto can be 32-14 and have people asking what's wrong with them.


So 1 loss and a larger win margin, even with the majority of those coming vs the EAST, is enough for them to be that much better than us? 
All I can do is read these and laugh sometimes.


----------



## Ninjatune

Few more snippets.....



> *Ramon (NYC):* Did all the all-star talk get to Josh Howard's head? He played the worst game I've ever seen a professional play on Thursday night against the Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Hollinger: *Tought night for Howard, jumper has been falling for him all year and it didn't in Chicago. I wonder if that game ends up costing him a trip to Vegas, although that would require the coaches to be aware of Elton Brand's existence when filling out their ballots, and history tells us not to bet on that.


Yeah, 1 bad shooting night could trump the entire first half of the season? Ok.....



> *William (Fort Worth):* Sun still havent beaten the Mavs and Spurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Hollinger: *They get their next shot on Wednesday, home vs. San Anto. Keep in mind the Suns have played exactly one game against the Big two since their rough start, so it's not like they've had tons of opportunity.


Can someone come up with some more excuses for the darling Suns?


----------



## edwardcyh

It's not a surprise reading the above coming from Hollinger. He likes the Suns, and he doesn't hide it.

It's not a fair assessment on JHo for ONE GAME, but that's HIS opinion. It's.... ridiculous....

Now... Suns upcoming game with the Spurs won't be exactly fair either. Spurs will be playing the second of b2b, with the first game in UTAH! Imagine playing an extremely physical Jazz team one night, and then having to fly to Phoenix trying to either shut down, or outgun, the best offense in NBA.

It's a one sided story.


----------



## croco

> Jack (Dallas): Do you think by the end of the season that Steve Nash and the Phoenix Suns will have ended world hunger, established peace across the globe and found a cure for cancer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Stein: They'll probably only have time for revolutionizing the NBA. But never underestimate the Suns. I certainly don't.


This is even better


----------



## edwardcyh

> *Boozer likely out for several weeks with fracture*
> January 31, 2007
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer has a hairline fracture in his left leg, and is expected to be sidelined a few weeks.
> 
> The injury was initially suspected to be a bruised knee, but an MRI and X-rays confirmed the fracture in the top of the fibula. It typically takes four to five weeks to fully heal, the team said Wednesday.
> 
> Boozer was injured in a collision Saturday with New Orleans' Tyson Chandler. He missed a game Monday against the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> Boozer, averaging 22.1 points and 11.8 rebounds before the injury, missed long stretches of two previous seasons because of injuries.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...C.8vLYF?slug=ap-jazz-boozer&prov=ap&type=lgns


Looks like AK-47 needs to seriously step up again, or the same ol' Utah returns.


----------



## croco

As unfortunate as it is, but this should secure the All-Star spot for Josh.


----------



## Ninjatune

6 games up on San Antonio...... it's been a long while since we have had that kind of a cushin from them.


----------



## croco

Ninjatune said:


> 6 games up on San Antonio...... it's been a long while since we have had that kind of a cushin from them.


Has it ever been the case before ? :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh

Wow... I just realized that MIN is playing tonight in NOK.

So KG will be facing an agitated Mavs team on the 2nd of b2b games....


----------



## xray

I hadn't noticed the b2b, either.

I wonder if KG will try to go off like he against "the darlings"?


----------



## shoop da whoop

7 games on SA. =/


----------



## edwardcyh

hmmm... MEM's playing tonight at home and heads here tomorrow night.

Looks like the schedule makers favor Dallas a little in January.... Looking back at what happened in the T-Wolves game, I am obviously not taking ANY games for granted.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Looks like the schedule makers favor Dallas a little in January....


You mean February? January was hard as hell (14-2 though :banana: ), but we're getting a little rest, now.


----------



## edwardcyh

ummm.... oh yeah!

I meant Feb. :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune

Anybody catch DA tossing Stephen Jacksons weak attempt into the 5th row the other night?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1KythA5-VQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1KythA5-VQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Anybody catch DA tossing Stephen Jacksons weak attempt into the 5th row the other night?


Saw that on ESPN highlight... DA is actually getting the playing time he deserves.

Still love the guy's hustle.

:biggrin:


----------



## croco

I couldn't believe when I saw it the first time :biggrin: 

:worthy:


----------



## t1no

Suns lose to the Warriors.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Suns lose to the Warriors.


They lost to the Hawks at home which is even more suprising. Of course Steve Nash was out, but you still should be able to beat Atlanta.


----------



## t1no

Ooopps Hawks... thanks croco.


----------



## Ninjatune

So Suns lose to the Hawks and the Spurs blow a massive lead and lose to the Magic, yet somehow there's no threads about it anywhere on bbb.net and tiny stories floating around ESPN..... geez. 

The Mavs would be torn apart if we pulled that..... amazing.


----------



## t1no

Wade was amazing in the fourth quarter vs the Spurs today, flashbacks maybe? well maybe not, the refs weren't controlling the game, he was just making all of his jumpshots.


----------



## t1no

Hopefully this year in the playoffs Avery will pull his head out of his *** and start doubling guards like Kobe and Wade or even Tmac, he should have done it last year in the finals but let's not go there heh?.


----------



## The Future7

Also Gilbert Arenas broke his promise of a 50 point game today.


----------



## t1no

lol that was funny yea...


----------



## The Future7

I cant wait to seen the Bull/Suns game? If Nash is not playing, the Suns better win because I dont see one reason they cant. If Nash is playing, they better lose because thats what I want to see.


----------



## StackAttack

lol Future.

And yeah, Gil was just 41 off of his 50 point promise.


----------



## Ninjatune

From Hollingers chat wrap....



> *Eddie (Boston):* Who wins a 7 game series - the Mavs without Dirk, or the Suns without Nash?? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Hollinger: *_(2:17 PM ET )_ Suns in a walk.





> *Zain Atl:* John, u have jurk... I meant.. dirk as ur MVP. but seeing the suns last 2 games I give my MVP vote to Nash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Hollinger: *_(2:16 PM ET )_ That'd be fun to explain to Dirk that he isn't the MVP because he played all 82 games.


----------



## croco

Let's blame Dirk for playing through minor injuries :clap2:


----------



## xray

Spurs got a big man.

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4484084


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> Spurs got a big man.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4484084


hmmmm.... interesting move.

Why didn't they move in on P.J. Brown?

Ely is not bad, but why?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> hmmmm.... interesting move.
> 
> Why didn't they move in on P.J. Brown?
> 
> Ely is not bad, but why?


A veteran like Brown has leverage (and opinions) about where he goes. Just speculating, but maybe he preferred a clean river.

Oops, I should've stopped typing...:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> A veteran like Brown has leverage (and opinions) about where he goes. Just speculating, but maybe he preferred a clean river.
> 
> Oops, I should've stopped typing...:biggrin:


But I thought San Antonio is in need of an effective center so they can finally move Duncan back to PF. To give Elson some credit, the only reason he hasn't been effective is because Pop hasn't been playing him much.

Well... now I typed the above, I just realized that Pop may be solidifying Duncan at the #5 position.....


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I just realized that Pop may be solidifying Duncan at the #5 position.....


I think he agrees with everyone else - wouldn't you want Duncan in the post come playoff time? :biggrin:


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> But I thought San Antonio is in need of an effective center so they can finally move Duncan back to PF. To give Elson some credit, the only reason he hasn't been effective is because Pop hasn't been playing him much.
> 
> Well... now I typed the above, I just realized that Pop may be solidifying Duncan at the #5 position.....


I think if we will see a lot of Elson if we face them in the playoffs ...


----------



## Ninjatune

> *Dirk Isn't The MVPs' MVP
> 
> * There are five active players in the league who have won the MVP award. We talked to each of them over the last two weeks and asked who would receive their vote this season. San Antonio's Tim Duncan and Minnesota's Kevin Garnett went with Steve Nash. Denver's Allen Iverson said he would vote for either Nash or Nowitzki. Take your pick. Miami's Shaquille O'Neal sided with teammate Dwyane Wade. O'Neal would probably have a different vote today since Wade is out with a dislocated shoulder, but it wouldn't be Nowitzki. The Mavericks forward didn't make The Diesel's Fave 5. The only MVP to give Nowitzki a thumbs-up at this point is his good friend Nash. -- Dallas Morning News


Wow... thats shocking. Dirk's peers don't want to give him the credit he deserves? Shaq chooses DWade?!?!?! What is this world coming to?
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../dmoore/stories/030107dnspomoore.3d6dd20.html


----------



## Saint Baller

Ninjatune said:


> Wow... thats shocking. Dirk's peers don't want to give him the credit he deserves? Shaq chooses DWade?!?!?! What is this world coming to?
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../dmoore/stories/030107dnspomoore.3d6dd20.html


I'm suprised that Tim Duncan didnt say Dirk for MVP because after the last Mavs vs Spurs game he said Dirk for MVP, even though its been a while still. How can KG not say Dirk for MVP? Is it because Dirk torches his team everytime they play eachother? I feel Iverson, he is on the right path.. It's either Dirk's or Steve's so yeah.. And as for Shaq, he is the biggest baby in sports.. He has sour grapes about us beating on them and he's just an *** hole who would choose D-Whistle over everyone in the league because he's his team mate...

Shaq is a ****er.


----------



## Saint Baller

Also these are the guys who have said Dirk for MVP

Kobe, T-Mac, LeBron, Nash, and Iverson.


----------



## t1no

guards and sfs, the pfs said nash. ummmh


----------



## croco

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=14838

What is that ? Are we getting some love from Bill Walton ? Can't be :raised_ey


----------



## xray

*Dwyane Wade will try to come back this season.*



> *Heat's Wade opts for rehab over surgery *
> 
> The Miami Heat guard said Monday he has decided to delay surgery and rehabilitate his dislocated left shoulder with the goal of returning for the playoffs.
> 
> "My decision for the next two to three weeks is to rehab with the possibility of coming back, but with no guarantee," Wade said. "I'll find out after therapy and rehab how my body responds to things."


Link


----------



## edwardcyh

Hmmm.... I don't know how smart that move is....

Maybe the whistles will sound now more than ever?!?!?!

:whoknows:


----------



## Ninjatune

Just part of DWade's little whoa is me, look at me playing through injuries, song and dance.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Hmmm.... I don't know how smart that move is....
> 
> Maybe the whistles will sound now more than ever?!?!?!
> 
> :whoknows:


Reminds me of _The Far Side_'s 

"Bummer of a birthmark, Hal." :biggrin: 










^^^^^^^^^
Picture of mug


----------



## Saint Baller

Ninjatune said:


> Just part of DWade's little whoa is me, look at me playing through injuries, song and dance.


Imagine how much the NBA Analysts are gonna go crazy over golden boy playing through injury and all that ****.

I also expect the whistles to go up. Instead of him shooting 11 ft/g I think he'll get wayyy more..


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> Imagine how much the NBA Analysts are gonna go crazy over golden boy playing through injury and all that ****.
> 
> I also expect the whistles to go up. Instead of him shooting 11 ft/g I think he'll get wayyy more..


As much as we bag on NBA referees, I do respect the fact that they study the players and have knowledge of the issues. Before each game, they get together and [strike]figure who's paid them more[/strike] decide how they'll call it.


----------



## t1no

:rofl2:


----------



## Saint Baller

t1no said:


> :rofl2:


:rofl:


----------



## Jet

As much as I dislike Dwyane Wade... I honestly wish he would have the surgury. Then he cant complain later about his shoulder bothering him.. even though it will probably always bother him, but if he got the surgury it would bother him less. Not having surgury will just mean that its more vulerable to injury, and the next time he injurs his shoulder, it may be the last time he has an injury... you know?


----------



## t1no

Really don't care, i just want to see a Mavericks vs Heat finals again.


----------



## xray

Jet said:


> As much as I dislike Dwyane Wade... I honestly wish he would have the surgury. Then he cant complain later about his shoulder bothering him.. even though it will probably always bother him, but if he got the surgury it would bother him less. Not having surgury will just mean that its more vulerable to injury, and the next time he injurs his shoulder, it may be the last time he has an injury... you know?


Anytime you beat somebody, you want them to be full strength so they can't say later they were shorthanded, injured, etc.

Amare...:biggrin:


----------



## Jet

Pretty much, so that when, like this season the Mavs have beaten the Suns 2 times with Amare, and beat Miami with Wade... they cant say they were short handed. I guess Miami can. The Suns cant though


----------



## xray

> Denver Nuggets' coach George Karl is ready to bench Carmelo Anthony due to his poor attitude and inconsistent play, according to a Denver Post report.
> 
> "I think that's the next move," Karl told the newspaper, revealing that Anthony will be removed from games and benched if the All-Star forward fails to play smart, team basketball.
> 
> "I've told 'Melo in the last two weeks, 'I don't think you're listening. I don't think you're listening as well as you need to listen.' For me, the next step is to change the democracy back to a dictatorship."
> 
> What's more, Anthony has not meshed well on the court with Allen Iverson, whom the Nuggets acquired in December while 'Melo was serving a 15-game suspension for his role in an on-court brawl with the New York Knicks.
> 
> "The inconsistencies, we have excuses for. But I'm tired of seeing it," Karl said.
> 
> The Post's story claims Anthony is obsessed with scoring to the point of distraction and prone to moping when his jumpers clank.
> 
> And at age 22, he has not yet figured out how to be a leader in the Nuggets' locker room.


link

You wonder if this could effect 1st round matchups...


----------



## xray

:worthy: Spurs


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> :worthy: Spurs


Check out the games played on the streak and think again.

.... of course, I am not trying to take anything away from the Spurs. They are still the team I hate to face in the 2nd round.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Check out the games played on the streak and think again.


The consistency of their (annual) timing is what is impressive – I expect the Mavs to do likewise, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

xray said:


> :worthy: Spurs


:worthy: Suns


----------



## xray

Can't be dissin' the competition in March.


----------



## Ninjatune

FOX Sports - NBA - Power Rankings
These rankings make little sense.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> FOX Sports - NBA - Power Rankings
> These rankings make little sense.


I give up - people are coming to me at work and I just say, "Bring me the playoffs, and then let's talk."


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I give up - people are coming to me at work and I just say, "Bring me the playoffs, and then let's talk."


You have playoffs at work? Wow.... I REALLY need to look harder for a new job!


----------



## xray

Ahem, rankings just came out.



> 1 Mavericks ... We know, we know ... they lost to the Suns. But the Mavs haven't lost since, going 6-0, and we have a feeling Sunday they'll get some get-back in Phoenix. DeSagana Diop has been big lately, putting up 10 boards and 3.5 blocks per game in the last two, while Dirk, Josh Howard and Jason Terry are apparently drawing straws every night to see who gets to be the primary offensive weapon.
> 
> 2 Suns ... Post-Mavs jet lag saw the Suns get pieced by Denver and Detroit, but they've rebounded to cruise past Minnesota, Sacramento and Memphis (with a loss to Sacto thrown in there). Raja Bell has scored 20-plus points twice in the last four games, hitting six treys each time.
> 
> 3 Spurs ... Crazy that they're this good (17 wins in their last 19) and still only the third-best team in the league. San Antonio has dropped 120-plus points in their last two games and Tony Parker is rapping now, so does this make them officially not boring anymore?


----------



## xray

The Spurs take Phoenix down last night 92-85, and I wonder why the Mavs still try to run with the Suns with a score in the 110s-120s.

Slow the ball down...:no:


----------



## Ninjatune

I right there with you. We get sucked into the run and gun game way to easily. We may not have to worry about it though, if SA can D them up like that 4 times in the playoffs, problem solved.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> I right there with you. We get sucked into the run and gun game way to easily. We may not have to worry about it though, if SA can D them up like that 4 times in the playoffs, problem solved.


Yeah, looks like they're headed for a round 2 matchup (unless something really weird happens). We seem to match up well with the Spurs - I like that matchup for the WCF, and as a fan that would be a hell of a series.


----------



## Ninjatune

No doubt about it. After last years series, another this year with the WCF on the line would seem to be even better. 
I tend to think the Mavs/Spurs rivalry is stronger than the Mavs/Suns.


----------



## t1no

xray said:


> The Spurs take Phoenix down last night 92-85, and I wonder why the Mavs still try to run with the Suns with a score in the 110s-120s.
> 
> Slow the ball down...:no:


It's easier for the Spurs to defend the Suns... because they can't run. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> It's easier for the Spurs to defend the Suns... because they can't run. :lol:


LOL...

I personally don't care who comes out of the Spurs/Suns series. Both are formidable opponents, and we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> I personally don't care who comes out of the Spurs/Suns series. Both are formidable opponents, and we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


:lol: Let's hold hands?


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> :lol: Let's hold hands?


..... and sing "kumbaya?"


----------



## xray

Spurs are gaining ground on the Suns...

Suns' remaining schedule:

Wednesday, Apr 11 9:00 p.m. SuperSonics 
Friday, Apr 13 9:30 p.m. Lakers 
Saturday, Apr 14 8:00 p.m. @Jazz 
Monday, Apr 16 7:30 p.m. @Rockets 
Tuesday, Apr 17 9:00 p.m. Clippers 

Spurs' remaining schedule:

Wednesday, Apr 11 7:00 p.m. Kings 
Friday, Apr 13 7:00 p.m. @Timberwolves 
Sunday, Apr 15 2:30 p.m. @Mavericks 
Monday, Apr 16 7:00 p.m. @Grizzlies 
Wednesday, Apr 18 7:00 p.m. Nuggets 

Conspiracy theory: Avery gives one to Pop 'cause they love each other. :makeout:


----------



## edwardcyh

BTW, Houston has a better record than Utah now. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

http://www.nba.com/hornets/tickets/season_tickets_splash_mar07.html

Interesting! To get people to sign up for season tickets, Hornets are guaranteeing All-Star Game tickets....


----------



## edwardcyh

FYI, LAL and PHX are having fun tonight! Lakers can't ease up right now, and PHX is trying to secure the 2nd spot in the West. That should be a good game.

As for UTA @ DAL, that game doesn't pack much excitement for me.

GSW at SAC. SAC hasn't been sitting anybody down, so they are looking to spoil the fun for other teams.

I think NOK gets to go fishing after tonight.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> FYI, LAL and PHX are having fun tonight! Lakers can't ease up right now, and PHX is trying to secure the 2nd spot in the West. That should be a good game.
> 
> As for UTA @ DAL, that game doesn't pack much excitement for me.
> 
> GSW at SAC. SAC hasn't been sitting anybody down, so they are looking to spoil the fun for other teams.
> 
> I think NOK gets to go fishing after tonight.


We as Mavs fans have never been in this situation; to sit and watch the rest of league swim for their lives as we sunbathe on the beach...life is good (it took 27 years though).


----------



## t1no

With the Clippers losing to Sac today.. we are going to play the Golden State in the first round playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> With the Clippers losing to Sac today.. we are going to play the Golden State in the first round playoffs.


Not necessarily. At this rate, we could be playing the Lakers for all we know. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

If GSW wins both remaining games, and Lakers lose to SAC, I think we'll be seeing LAL here instead.

I think Lakers would rather face DAL than PHX anyways, no?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yeah, and I think Dallas would rather play LA than GS.


----------



## t1no

ezealen said:


> Yeah, and I think Dallas would rather play LA than GS.


No, i want the Warriors.


----------



## hroz

If you guys beat the Warriors in the your regualr season game Clippers might make the 8 remember Suns have 2nd spot wrapped up they will probably rest a few players for the CLippers. So CLippers could get 8th.

Amazing how many of you guys seem to believe you will lose to GSW in your next meeting. Because if your giving GSW a spot in the 8 thats pretty much what your saying.


----------



## xray

If that's the best the Lakers have, it'll be short and sweet...


----------



## xray

> "They were a better team than us this series," Iverson said. "





> "It turned out that way with the series being over 4-1, but as for the level of play, *I can't really say they're a better team than us*," Denver's Marcus Camby said.


----------



## edwardcyh

DEN is confused right now. They'll get it together next season.

How about that move on JR Smith? brrrr..... that's a coooold move.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> DEN is confused right now. They'll get it together next season.
> 
> How about that move on JR Smith? brrrr..... that's a coooold move.


Speaking of cold, how 'bout "ice in the veins" Finley?


----------



## edwardcyh

I can't make any comments on Finley without cussing, so I better not comment at all....


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> I can't make any comments on Finley without cussing, so I better not comment at all....


Go ahead ... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

I am spring cleaning after the season ended.

This thread seemed kind of useless, so I unstuck it. We can discuss everything around the league in the main forum, since we don't really don't have much else to talk about....


----------

